# slingshot parade



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everybody! 
I had the happiness this last Sunday to try 3 amazing slingshots... 
The video is very simple and in the end of the vodeo I just wanted to show the difference when I shoot instinctive and when I aim, different techniques same results. 
Take care and have fun

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very impressive how you can switch slingshot and maintain the same accuracy and consistency from the first shot

Davvero impressionante come riesci a cambiare fionda o stile ed essere precisissimo già dal primo colpo.

Great video as usual!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful shooting, as always. But now I wonder why you chose to shoot sitting down?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Beautiful shooting, as always. But now I wonder why you chose to shoot sitting down?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I don't know why!  
Thanks Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very impressive how you can switch slingshot and maintain the same accuracy and consistency from the first shot
> 
> Davvero impressionante come riesci a cambiare fionda o stile ed essere precisissimo già dal primo colpo.
> 
> Great video as usual!


Grazie Grande socio


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Eeeejele, que buena leccion de tiro!!!

Que bonitas Resorteras y . . .

With each shot you end up with my arguments for not shoot well, I just have to keep practicing, thanks my friend


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Your accuracy and agility are well founded. The only element missing is the purity of speed. I wish we could devise a test to gauge your swiftness... Oh, I know! How many pop cans do you think you could knock over in a minute from the 10 meter mark?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> Eeeejele, que buena leccion de tiro!!!
> 
> Que bonitas Resorteras y . . .
> 
> With each shot you end up with my arguments for not shoot well, I just have to keep practicing, thanks my friend


Hello Super Peter!! 

Thanks a lot....your comments are always a pleasure to read!

Take care bud



CornDawg said:


> Your accuracy and agility are well founded. The only element missing is the purity of speed. I wish we could devise a test to gauge your swiftness... Oh, I know! How many pop cans do you think you could knock over in a minute from the 10 meter mark?


I never trained in speed shooting but I could start! :naughty:

The only thing I try to do as fast as possible is get to the weekend :banana:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great video as always and I quite enjoyed the harp at the end.

I own and play a few, but you'll never catch me on video playing them.

Well done Volp, on all accounts.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Excellent video. Always enjoy seeing you post new videos up - even my wife has become a fan of yours!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think you have as much fun shooting as I do!!!!!!!!!!! Great video. Thanks. Keep em commin!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

brucered said:


> Great video as always and I quite enjoyed the harp at the end.
> 
> I own and play a few, but you'll never catch me on video playing them.
> 
> Well done Volp, on all accounts.


I am not a musician  I put that part in the video just for a Friend, but The harmonica is something that i really enjoy. It gives me company when i need it, and keeps the melancholy away. 

Thanks a lot Brucered to take a moment to leave a comment :thumbsup:



Vly62 said:


> Excellent video. Always enjoy seeing you post new videos up - even my wife has become a fan of yours!!


I loved your comment!! You made me smile!

Thanks man!!



Ibojoe said:


> I think you have as much fun shooting as I do!!!!!!!!!!! Great video. Thanks. Keep em commin!


I will try to keep them coming.....the next video will be a little more fun to watch :naughty:

Take care Ibojoe


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :wub: :wub: :rofl: , este Guau !!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :wub: :wub: :rofl: , este Guau !!!!


Hahaha todo un musico!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I want to be like you when I grow up Volp....'cept I never want to grow up.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> I want to be like you when I grow up Volp....'cept I never want to grow up.


I loved your comment!!!  
Why grow up? It is so boring! Hahaha
Take care my friend!

Volp


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Volp said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be like you when I grow up Volp....'cept I never want to grow up.
> ...


Exactly, lol I take care of my adult business and am responsible but on my free time I try to maintain my boyish sense of wonder, hence I love my slingshots


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


The same here! We are in the same page!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Mi loco carajo Mexicano! Caramba amigo...eres loco preciso! Las catapultas son gordos y combortables... salute! Somos en la mismo club ahora.

My crazy dang Mexican! Wow amigo...you are crazy precise! Those slingshots are fat and comfortable...salute! We are in the same club now.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Mi loco carajo Mexicano! Caramba amigo...eres loco preciso! Las catapultas son gordos y combortables... salute! Somos en la mismo club ahora.
> My crazy dang Mexican! Wow amigo...you are crazy precise! Those slingshots are fat and comfortable...salute! We are in the same club now.


Alright!! Same club
But I am not Mexican!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Volp,

You never fail to impress and entertain at the same time!! Amazing shooting as always!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ifab25 said:


> Volp,
> 
> You never fail to impress and entertain at the same time!! Amazing shooting as always!


Hello!

I was happy to read your comment!

Thanks a lot my Friend


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sniper Volp strike again


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> Sniper Volp strike again


 :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

I like the chair. Nice contrast! 

(Not at least instructive for me! )

Take Care.

B)

Rip


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> I like the chair. Nice contrast!
> 
> (Not at least instructive for me! )
> 
> ...


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

Yo como soy mas vago prefiero tumbarme


----------

